# Funniest scam ever



## Kleyman97 (Jul 22, 2003)

This is the funniest thing on earth, go to this site, but get ready to pee your pants. www.yellowbamboo.com 

This site advertises that you would go to an island, live there for a year, and learn to blast people from 30 feet away using chi. Its so amazingly funny.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 23, 2003)

Wow, sign me up!! I can be a demi-god for only $9.95.  But what about all the holes in the wall from learning to use all that incredible chi that these guys are full of...at least I know they are full of something:shrug:


----------



## Kleyman97 (Jul 23, 2003)

LOL but its so funny when they yell like idiots, and its all losers and old ladies you see, lol, and its always the same group of people falling down, could it be that its a setup? Nooo... of course not


----------



## Wmarden (Jul 25, 2003)

I can knock people down from further away than just ten feet using either a chinese or japanese technique.  I gather my chi in my index finger.  I calmly take a breath, hold it for a second and then moving my index finger back, I activate the trigger on either my Chinese SKS or my Type 77 Ariska rifle.  The ariska should be good for as much as 2400 feet, in theory anyway if my eyes are up the task with the iron sights.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 25, 2003)

Heh.  You have to register to watch their videos now.

Like I'm giving them a real name and e-mail address.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kleyman97 (Jul 25, 2003)

Haha, oh and I just made a new account on yahoo and gave it to them, its worth it lol.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 27, 2003)

My $9.95 is on its way...


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl (Jul 30, 2003)

That was so funny!  I couldn't stop reading it nor laughing while reading it.  That so sounded like a load of crap though.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 30, 2003)

NOOOO!  I THOUGHT THIS DIED MONTHS AGO!!! AHHHHHH!

MY POWERS OF YELLOW BAMBOO ARE COMING BACK...

:barf:


----------



## voxtemporalis (Jul 31, 2003)

Hey...don't knock someone else's system or training until you've tried it out.   

*looks at webpage*  Oh...wait.  Never mind.  Go ahead and knock it.

 ~SB


----------



## soccer50 (Aug 3, 2003)

Ok, i cant believe theres crap like this. HA.. get magic powers for 9.95.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 4, 2003)

> Ok, i cant believe theres crap like this. HA.. get magic powers for 9.95



It's true!!! Look, they made your 9.95 disappear with out a trace.:rofl:


----------



## Galvatron (Aug 13, 2003)

I wonder if they can teach me the long sought after power of "HA-DOO-KEN" ???


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 25, 2003)

James Randi has offered his $1 million prize if yellow Bamboo can demonstrate their powers under laboratory conditions. You can read about his offer in detail, as well. 
Strangely, Yellow Bamboo have fallen silent again. :shrug:


----------



## Shodan (Aug 25, 2003)

The name itself is lame..........and why is it that all I can think about when I hear the name is someone out in the bamboo forrest who has to urinate really badly?!!

    The sad thing is, they have probably made a lot of money off of people.

 :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Kimpatsu (Aug 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *The name itself is lame..........and why is it that all I can think about when I hear the name is someone out in the bamboo forrest who has to urinate really badly?!! *


Well, their claims certainly take the piss...


----------



## twinkletoes (Aug 26, 2003)

My favorite guy in the demo clip that used to be on the homepage was the one where one of the little guys falls too soon, jumps back to his feet, and falls again.  I love it!

Maybe we need a new song:

"Don't you go where the Panda's do
And don't you eat that yellow bamboo!"


----------

